# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lich campuchai gia re 01

## phupham

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng gọi hoặc nhắn tin theo số:
Ms Trang: *Vinaphone:  0943 086 990 *Mobifone:  0902 517 256 *Viettel: 0164 259 49 46
Yahoo: jennifer.us87
Mail: dulich.mt@gmail.com
www.myngoctravel.com
https://sites.google.com/site/dulichthienansite/

              GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG 189 USD, NAY CHỈ CÒN  
          149 USD ~ 3.129.000 VND TRỌN GÓI
TOUR LỄ 2/9:  29, 30, 31/8 VỚI GIÁ: 165 USD ~ 3.498.000 VND

     KHÁCH SẠN 4 SAO

ANGKOR WAT  HUYỀN BÍ
SIEMRIEP – PHNOMPENH



NGÀY 01: Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Siêm Riệp


Sáng: Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Cambodia. Ăn sáng tại Trảng Bàng với đặc sản bánh canh nổi tiếng. Qua cửa khẩu Bavet (Mộc Bài) biên giới Việt Nam – Cambodia làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Đoàn tiếp tục men theo quốc lộ 1 qua tỉnh Prey Veng. Đến tỉnh Kompong Cham qua cầu Japanese – Cambodia bắc ngang sông Tonle Bat. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Siem Riep.



Chiều: Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.Dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng tại Siem Riep.



NGÀY 02: Siêm Riệp



Sáng: Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan cổng nam Angkor Thom, một ngôi đền cổ rộng lớn với những điêu khắc và hoa văn độc đáo trên từng cm2 gắn liền với sự tích văn hoá và phát triễn của dân tộc Khmer. Đền Bayon 4 mặt với nụ cười bí ẩn, Quảng Trường Đấu Voi, cung điện của Đức Vua từ thế kỉ thứ 12…. Dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi. Tiếp tục tham quan đền Angkor Wat, một trong những kì quan của thế giới. Tham quan Ta Pruhm - một phế tích kinh thành Khmer cổ với những cây đại thụ hình thù kì quái là nơi được Hollywood chọn làm phim trường khởi quay bộ phim Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ, và một số đền đài khác trong khu vực… Mua quà lưu niệm mang dấu ấn đặc trưng Angkor. Chinh phục đỉnh đồi Bakheng cao 65m ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn mặt trời khuất dần sau đền Angkor vĩ đại, một kỉ niệm khó quên trong lòng mỗi du khách.



19:00: Ăn tối tự chọn tại nhà hàng Bayon 2 và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc Apsara truyền thống với vũ công trong vũ điệu tiên nữ uyển chuyển.



NGÀY 03: Siêm Riệp – Phnom Pênh



Sáng: Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng, sau đó khởi hành về lại Phnom Penh. Trên đường đoàn dừng tại chơ Côn trùng, thưởng thức nhện, dán, châu chấu… chiên hoặc ngâm rượu. Đến nơi, nhận phòng khách sạn và dùng cơm trưa. Nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó tham quan Hoàng Cung nơi ở của hoàng gia đương đại, Chùa Vàng chùa Bạc rực rỡ với Ngọc Lục Bảo nổi tiếng của Cambodia và Thái Lan. Sau đó tham quan đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Cambodia, chụp hinh tại Quảng Trường Độc Lập, Sông Bốn Mặt…

Dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng Henglay sau đó đi tham quan và thử vận may tại sòng bài Nagar Resort đẹp và sang trọng nhất Cambodia.

Về khách sạn nghĩ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá thủ đô Phnom Penh về đêm.



NGÀY 04: Phnom Penh – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh


Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tham quan chợ và mua đặc sản Cambodia. Sau đó trả phòng khách sạn khởi hành về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

Dùng cơm trưa tại tỉnh Svay Rieng trên đường về. Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, HDV sẽ giúp khách làm thủ tục về lại Việt Nam.



Chiều: Đưa khách về điểm khởi hành ban đầu. Kết thúc tour, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI : 149 USD/Khách 

(Khách Việt Kiều, nước ngoài 45 usd visa)





Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ



GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:



+ Dưới 02 -04 tuổi miễn phí.

+ Từ 05 – 10 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.

+ Từ 11 tuổi trở  lên đóng vé như người lớn.



GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM :


Lệ phí: Lệ phí cửa khẩu

Khách sạn: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4, 5 sao quốc tế 02 khách / phòng

+ Siem Riep: Angkoria, Lucky Angkoria, Pruhm Bayon (4 sao)

+ Phnom Penh:

Xe: Xe máy lạnh đưa đón và tham quan suốt tuyến

Ăn uống: Theo chương trình(đã bao gồm 01 buổi ăn buffet và xem biểu diễn Apsara).

Hướng dẫn: Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương

Tham quan: Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình.



GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:


+ Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 45 USD / khách.

+ Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.

+ Tiền “TIP” của HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 02usd/ngày.

+ Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd

+ Visa cho khach Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25USD



ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN


+ Nếu quý khách huỷ tour 10 ngày trước khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour.

+ Từ sau 10 ngày đến trước 05 ngày ,phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour

+ Từ sau 05 ngày đến trước 02 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour

+ Từ 02 ngày đến trước ng ày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 90% giá tour


Xin lưu ý :  Các ngày nêu trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm vịêc.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Ms Trang : 0943 086 990

Yahoo : jennifer.us87
Mail : dulich.mt@gmail.com
Skype: pham.ngocphu
Website: https://sites.google.com/site/dulichthienansite/
http://sites.google.com/site/thailansite/

https://sites.google.com/site/dulich...ngiaretet2013/
https://sites.google.com/site/dulichcampuchiagiaretet/
https://sites.google.com/site/dulichthienansite
https://sites.google.com/site/thailansites/


Tour du lich CAMPUCHIA gia re, Tour du lich Campuchia gia re, Tour du lich Campuchia gia re, Tour du lich CAMPUCHIA GIA RE, Tour du lich Campuchia gia re, Tour du lich CAMPUCHIA GIA RE.

----------

